Ask HN: What are the hard truths in your industry that few people agree upon? - NavyDish
======
gwbrooks
In consulting:

* The story people believe most is the story they tell themselves. Many times, you are there to help them uncover that story, not to do objective analysis.

* Being from out of town makes you seem about 20% smarter. Everyone has something to say about the local solution; everyone's a little impressed when the out-of-town solution notices them.

* Most clients, most of the time, don't want an objectively elegant solution. They want what seems elegant to them.

~~~
The_DaveG
These are fantastic truths.

Additionally higher hourly rates cause clients to second guess you less.

